# 64 two speed automatic shifter linkage and parts.



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know of a source or sources that would have the parts to rebuild the shifter and linkage on a 1964 two speed automatic.

Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try Ames, they have been real helpful in the past and specialize in our cars.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

Checked with them and they did not have much for the linkage that I could find in their catalog and speaking with them at the poci national in Ft. Worth. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

